# Hanging Drywall ???????



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Usually 1/2" off the floor is good 
Use some scrap 
Ceiling 1st
Make a T-bar out of 2x4's
Or a complete box of 2x4's = steadier

I also put a 2x up along the wall
Pushed one end onto the 2x
Then lifted it up & screwed it in

Drywall is heavy & a pain


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I placed my drywall 1/2" to 3/4" off the floor.

I used a piece of 2X4 and some sort of metal bar that you put your foot on and lift the drywall to butt it agains the top one.

Yes, always hang the ceiling first.

And, oh yes, drywall is very heavy. What I did was I cut the sheet into three pieces and put it up that way. I used two "telescoping?" poles to hold it up and then you just screw them in.

So you really can do this by yourself, but you will have a lot of taping to do, and a lot of seams to cover. 

Because I had the pleasure of having all those seams I decided that I really liked textured ceilings, so I did a nice texture. 

Good luck, and if yummy mummy can do it, so can you........:laughing:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I rented a lift for 4 hours for about $22 & did a 16x16 ceiling in that time. This included an angled ceiling & cutting around 6 skylights - sunroom. Plus 5 recessed cans & the fan box

I didn't screw each panel in fully
Just enough to secure it
After returning the lift I went back & finished screwing the drywall in
It's a back saver


----------



## toocheaptohire (Mar 25, 2009)

I second Scuba Dave on the value of renting a drywall lift. There were even 2 of us putting up the drywall but the lift made life so much better. The lift can be broken down and folded so getting it to and from the rental place was a breeze. I will never drywall another ceiling without the lift - I think the end result came out a lot better since it gave us plenty of time to get each piece into position.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought a lift for 150 bucks from ebay. I decided to keep mine but if you want you can sell it when your done and probably get most of your money back.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I may buy one too, then sell it after
But I have 12' ceilings in the new great room
So I need the model that can do 15'


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I also bought an extention from the same place I bought the lift. If i remember right the extention was another 40 bucks or so. In my opinion you get your moneys worth if you use the thing one time and keep.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Don't hurt yourself. Read the fastener size and closeness here:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...xZzQCg&usg=AFQjCNHK9F6JKRO3eK72PJDvai_2IbA5mw

Be safe, GBAR


----------



## Ininkus (Dec 28, 2008)

MJK,

I work alone and have limited time like yourself. I had to hang a 24x28 cathedral cieling. I am with the others in saying rent a lift! You will be amazed. I did all the 2x4 brace things, made poles, yadda yadda yadda. Here's what happened...

no lift and using poles/jacks/etc... hung 3 sheets on one Saturday.

rented a lift... hung approx 8 sheets AND did parts of the walls all in about 4 hours.

They are worth it!

Good luck.


----------



## LookoutRanch (Apr 20, 2009)

mjkpainting said:


> I am finishing my basement and it is framed and the electrical is roughed. I"M PUMPED!!!!! I have to put up the updated pics. I am about to sheetrock it.
> 
> 
> Question:
> ...


Sheetrock is one of those things I usually have done by a pro. They can do it soooo much faster and make it look easy.

That said, if you want to do it yourself....

1. A half-inch to three-quarter-inch is the usual height off the floor.

2. There is a small foot-operated curved metal lever tool that sheetrockers use to lift the lower wall sheets to the right height, jammed against the sheets above. You can probably improvise with a flat, curved nail bar.

3. Yes, do the lid first and the upper walls second and the lower walls third. Stagger the sheets.

4. Rent or improvise a lift and get someone to help you with the lid. Bang in a few nails around the edges to hold it up and then come back later and put screws in the field.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Use a lift or get a friend to help with the ceiling, which hangs first. Standard 8' framing is 97-1/8" (studs cut to 92-5/8", 2 top plates and 1 bottom plate = 97-1/8"). Hanging the ceiling, then walls leaves approx. 5/8" gap at the floor. Anything close is fine. A "roll lifter" or "floor jack" is used to lift the bottom sheet and can be purchased at the big box stores (I'd guess around $15.00)....


----------

